# Affidavit instead of experience letter from employer



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi,

I want to know in what circumstance I can give an affidavit from a colleague instead of experience letter from employer?

On this website I've seen a number of formats for the affidavit. However, each of them mention that the employer is not ready to issue a detailed experience letter along with roles and responsibilities. However, that's not the case with me. My employer is not telling me that they can not issue a detailed experience letter, they are just not issuing it. Basically they are not co-operative enough to do that.

What are my options?

Appreciate your help!

Thanks,
Ankit Arora


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Ankit Arora, 

what is your occupation code? DIBP will be fine with a statutory declaration from your colleague if the assessing authority is ok with that as well . 

There are no issues with ACS, as long as the letter follows the ACS sample format as closely as possible (minus the company letterhead, plus a short description of the work relationship to the colleague). Not sure about other assessing authorities - there should be some information in the respective guidelines. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Ankit Arora,
> 
> what is your occupation code? DIBP will be fine with a statutory declaration from your colleague if the assessing authority is ok with that as well .
> 
> ...


Hi Monika,

Thanks for the quick reply. I'll be applying under Software Engineer category. So I'm assuming that you mean ACS should not have a problem with me submitting the affidavit.

One more question. Is it required to mention in the affidavit why I'm submitting an affidavit from a colleague instead of submitting the experience letter issued by employer?

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

No need to mention the underlying reasons in the SD. ACS is well aware of this format and many people did it. they will ask you if they are interested in any other documents.


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

*Do I also need to sign the affidavit*

Hi All,

Thanks for the help you guys extended. I've one more question.

Do I also need to sign the affidavit (like is done in rental agreements) or is it only the declarer (that's my colleague)? I ask this because I'm in Bangalore while my colleague is in Ahmedabad. I thought if it is only he who has to sign then he can get it done for me as he has to sign it in front of the notary and then he can courier it to me. However, if it is he and me both who have to sign then I'm not sure what the options are (except for me going to Ahmedabad) since we both will have to go to the notary together to sign it in that case.

Pleas help!

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

ankit.a said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for the help you guys extended. I've one more question.
> 
> ...


He is declaring about you, so only he is required.

Also, even if you had to sign, you can ask him to sign in Ahmedabad, then courier you the letter, and you can sign in Bangalore in front of a notary. That's perfectly allowed and legal and the correct process too.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## vivek4447 (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi,

I do not have experience letter from 3 previous organizations. I was associated with 2 of these for 6 months or less. Can I get an affidavit for showing my experience?
What is the procedure for the same? Do I need the affidavit in a specific format?

Please note that I will be applying a dependent migrant.My wife will be primary applicant under 189.


----------

